# Re: Epley maneuvers



## cynthiaj54 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Epley maneuvers*

Does anyone know if there is a code for a physician doing Epley maneuvers in the office for dizziness?
Thanks


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,  

Unlisted code usually.. check your payors.. some have guidelines on this procedure. 

Check out this *excellent* article:
http://www.coderyte.com/resources/white-papers/the-canalith-repositioning-procedure-crp.html

 Erica


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 25, 2008)

We Use 92700 And Have A Patient Sign The Abn For Medicare. We Have Not Has Any Denials From Florida Medicare Though They Will Require Documentation. 

Also In Box 19 You Would Want To Put In That You Are Performing The Epley Cannalith Repositioning Maneuver.


----------



## tpisces0305 (May 5, 2008)

There actually is a temporary code....S9092 - canalith repositioning


----------

